# Bottle Cleaning Equipment



## walkingstick (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey, 

 They work for us homebrewers and meade makers, why not our treasures?

 http://www.williamsbrewing.com/SANITATION_CLEANING_C7.cfm


----------



## digdug (Feb 9, 2006)

Have you used the bottle tree?  Are they very stable?  Is the base weighted?
 I would like to put my soda bottles on something like that to help them dry faster after cleaning.


----------



## walkingstick (Feb 10, 2006)

I use the bottle tree that holds 90 bottles with the washer attachment.  They are stable if you remember to load them from the bottom up.  Even when I had kids and grandkids running around the house it never got tipped over.  The stand itself is not weighted but the base is wide enough to keep it stable.


----------



## walkingstick (Feb 10, 2006)

Here's the one I use.


----------



## capsoda (Feb 10, 2006)

Hey Wil, Do any of the cleaning solutions on that web site remove stains like the white crap found in most clear glass bottles.


----------



## walkingstick (Feb 11, 2006)

I have not tried any of them for that, but if I were to try one for that reason, I would try this one.

 http://www.williamsbrewing.com/BREWER_S_EDGE_CLEANSER_P11C58.cfm

 If you do try it and it works, let us know.

 This stuff may even work to brighten up those stained ACLs.  I will have to give it a try and let y'all know.


----------



## capsoda (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks Wil, I think I will give it a try.

 I'll let you know.


----------

